# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Кришна в песнях современности

## Lakshmana Prana das

Мангалачарана в исполнении А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады в песне "Аквариума" "Магистраль: Увертюра":
http://iplayer.fm/song/75937862/Akva...ral_Uvertyura/ начиная с 1:05.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Мангалачарана в исполнении А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады в песне "Аквариума" "Магистраль: Увертюра":
> http://iplayer.fm/song/75937862/Akva...ral_Uvertyura/ начиная с 1:05.


Первая запись, в которой я услышал голос Шрилы Прабхупады (в 1996 году)  :smilies:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Ооо. В самом начале 2001 года (уже больше 16-ти лет назад) папа купил мне одна кассету с какого-то молодежного фестиваля. Одна сторона была с альтернативным роком, другая - с русским рэпом. Там была песня МД&С Павлов — Работа Денежку Копит, Хмель Денежку Топит. Не буду льстить - сама песня на мой вкус была 50 на 50. Т.е. я конечно тоже слушал в юности какое-то время рэп, но гораздо более жесткий (вроде Cypress Hill и подобное). Фанк я тоже очень любил, но отдельно. Но в ней - в особенности в конце, я услышал какие-то особенные звуки. Я сотни раз переслушивал эти звуки, но так и не мог понять, что это или кто... Я даже, кажется, пытался повторять это, но тщетно. Лишь много лет спустя я узнал, что то был Шрила Прабхупада!  :yahoo:  Так что спасибо прабху большое за тот трэк.

До того момента я слышал или видел только преданных, еще в 90-х, а Прабхупаду даже не слышал.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Ляпис Трубецкой - Я верю
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDXLvRIRWKs
> 
> Припев:
> Я верю в Иисуса Христа,я верю в Гаутаму Будду,
> я верю в пророка Мохаммеда, *я верю в Кришну, я верю в Гаруду.*
> Я верю в Иисуса Христа, верю в Гаутаму Будду,
> я верю Джа, я верю Джа, я верю Джа *и верить буду*.
> ...





> Агата Кристи - Хали-Гали-Кришна 
> 
> ХалиГалиКришна ХалиГалиРама 
> ТралиВалиКрыша Где ты будешь завтра 
> Где ты будешь завтра Тута или тама 
> ХалиГалиКришна ХалиГалиРама


Агент 108 - Мой сосед кришнаит - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR2YJB5Sr5Y




> САТИ КАЗАНОВА - СПИТ МОЁ СЧАСТЬЕ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kchbZnlPnRc
> 
> Асато Ма Сат Гамая. 
> Тамасо Ма Джьйотир Гамая. 
> Мритьйор Ма Амритам Гамая
> 
> Эта же Мантра в ФИЛЬМЕ "Матрица 3" на санскрите
> ...

----------


## Vairagya das

в своё время начал петь "Харе Кришна" ещё до знакомства с преданными благодаря песне группы "Крематорий" "Харе Кришна"

нельзя не вспомнить, также песню Бой Джорджа Bow down Mister. Её слышал уже будучи знаком с Вайшнавами - гоняли по Европе Плюс в начаде 90х

----------


## Anadiram das

первый раз я услышал Маха Мантру из уст Майка Науменко(гр Зоопарк) в 1987году. альбом ДМ 82года. песенка несколько циничная и похабная, посему серьёзным Вайшнавам слушать не рекомендуется, дабы не засорять свои уши  :nono:   не совсем цензурными пассажами Майка. но для меня тогдашнего это было то, что нужно 
 :good: 
  слушать можно на 2:11, и с 3:00 минуты.
https://music.yandex.ru/album/221087/track/2223447

----------

